# Choosing a tractor



## HiLine haying (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello everyone new to the forum and I would like to hear some input from the other custom guys here out west.
We run a custom operation and our main baler is a Hesston 2270 with no accumulator which we normally pull with our JD7820. Our contracts are on mainly flat, irrigated ground (pivot and flood).

We are planning on bringing the 7820 closer to home and pairing it to a round baler to be used on a smaller contract that is close to our own hay ground. This leaves us with looking for a tractor to put on the 2270 which will spend the season 60 miles away at our big contract (5000 bales/year on good years)

I don't want to spend a pile on another tractor at the moment and I've come down to 2 choices in tractors, JD4840 with duals and a full weight rack on the front or a JD8640 articulating tractor. Both have good and bad qualities, one concern is the 8640's size in a few of the smaller fields. Sorry for the long post but having all the info is a good thing no matter what. Your opinions/input is appreciated. Note: These are really the only two tractors I'm interested in.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

My choice would be the 4840 I pulled a big baler with one for over 10 years. It’s my back up baler tractor now . The 8 speed ps is not the best for gear options but we always got the jobs done. If it was me I would put the 4840 on the round baler then you can use the rpm for more different speeds than just 8 speed at 2100rpm


----------



## HiLine haying (Jan 7, 2019)

Well the 7820 is a very nice low hour machine with a loader which is some of the reason we would like to have it closer to home. I sometimes feel that the Baler is a little much for that 7820 and I would rather wear out a cheaper tractor in front of such a big Baler. I also have been told that the eight speed power shift isn’t always the best bale making transmission, it does sound like they did make a quad range but they are not as easy to find a maybe.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

4840 only came in powershift. Look for a 4640 if you want a quad range


----------



## HiLine haying (Jan 7, 2019)

Good to know thank you


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We pull our big square with a 4640 with quad range and get along well. We Bale both flat and hilly ground.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

For the money a good 4640 or 4840 will cost if I were you I'd look for a 50 or 55 series 2wd large frame Deere with the 15 speed power shift. Uncle bought a descent 4755 2wd for 25k about 7 years ago and it has held up good. A lot more user-friendly for baling than a tractor with a quad trans.


----------



## HiLine haying (Jan 7, 2019)

Thanks Wid, I like the 15 speed better for sure I’ll look into them also. If I can find them for the same money that would be great. 4640’s and 4840’s are rare birds here in Montana but you can pull nice clean ones out of Michigan/Wisconsin for around 25k


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be too happy if I had to run a big square with a 4840. Not enough gears. I'm not a Deere guy so I don't know all the ins and outs but I think I'd buy a 4640 QR and turn it up before I'd get a 48. For the $$ you'll spend on a green one, at least take a look at a 2wd Magnum.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

With the exchange rate you would likely save $$$ buying a tractor from Alberta or Sask now.


----------



## HiLine haying (Jan 7, 2019)

I absolutely have been looking at 4640’s after thinking about the 8 speed PS in the 48’s. I have nothing against magnums, I looked at them and everything I found was a fair bit more than what I could find with green paint


----------

